
Sets in Windows 10 - moserware
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3lEjuU-XFHg
======
ckluis
As an OSX user, I’m jealous. I’m using Station right now, but this looks like
a nice way to group apps/browser tabs together into different functional areas
(work project 1, 2, home project 1, side project 1, 2) with different Sets.

